# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Китайские талисманы богатства

## Irina

Среди популярных в Китае талисманов богатства немало разнообразных – мифических и реальных животных.

* Глубокое почтение к лошади* привело к тому, что в фэншуй существуют два вида талисманов – активаторов позитивной энергии:

- изображение несущегося галопом неоседланного «победного коня», дарующего успех в состязаниях,

- и белоснежного, царственно ступающего, нагруженного золотом и драгоценными камнями «дарственного коня».

Считается, что он привлекает финансовую удачу. Изображения и статуэтки «дарственного коня» особенно благоприятны в год Лошади. Размещайте «дарственного коня» в прихожей, у входной двери, либо в южном секторе вашего дома или квартиры.
*
Слон – священное животное, символизирующее плодородие, силу, богатство.*

Китайцы считают слона одним из четырех животных, олицетворяющих мощь и энергию.

Три прочих – тигр, лев, леопард.

Изображения и статуэтки слона, размещенные в доме, улучшают удачу и благосостояние потомства.

*Талисманы богатства: Апельсин*

Одним из традиционных символов богатства в Китае издревле было апельсиновое дерево. Говорят, в китайском языке слово «апельсин» созвучно слову «золото».

На новогодних праздниках в Китае чаши с апельсинами символизируют этот благородный металл. Не оттуда ли идет и наша традиция – украшать новогодний стол мандаринами?

У китайцев одним из популярных средств привлечения энергии богатства являются апельсиновые деревья. Они непременный атрибут празднования лунного нового года и главный символ финансового успеха.

Если вы решили выращивать дома апельсиновое дерево, поместите его в юго-восточном секторе для того, чтобы активировать рост вашего благосостояния.

Кстати, комнатное апельсиновое дерево будет хорошим подарком любителю домашних растений.

*Талисманы богатства: Золото*

Во всех культурах, во все времена золото служило символом Солнца, а значит – богатства, процветания и успеха.

Китайцы, очень серьезно относящиеся ко всякого рода символам и талисманам , обожествляют золото. Считается, что чем больше в доме золота, тем больше у семьи шансов на благополучие и процветание.

Среди самых популярных символов богатства – золотые слитки в форме лодки и сложенная из них «золотая гора» (если не хватает подлинного золота, его заменяют камешки, выкрашенные золотистой краской).

Подобные талисманы можно встретить повсюду, как в виде отдельных слитков, так и разложенными по чашам, которые расставляют в самых видных местах дома.

Китайцы уверены, что древний закон притяжения подобного к подобному действует неизменно. Особенно эти популярные символы процветания должны лежать на виду в день китайского лунного Нового года.

Имитации золотых слитков, имеются ввиду древнекитайские деньги, имеющие форму лодки, весьма благоприятно держать дома, так как золото привлекает хорошую удачу.

Лучше всего наполнить слитками большую чашу и поставить ее в секторе богатства вашего дома.

*Балин – камень финансовой удачи*

Название «балин» происходит от названия монгольского округа Баяин, где и добывают этот редкий камень.

Другие названия минерала и его разновидностей: чангуа, камень куриной крови.

Вообще, Балин – это скорее горная порода, чем минерал, так как он сложный по составу. В него входят каолин, киноварь, кварц, алунит и другие вещества и минералы. Окраска камня может быть серой, черной, от желтоватой до ярко-красной. Блеск — матовый, шелковый.

Балин меняет окраску под воздействием солнечного света. Наверное, поэтому его считали лунным камнем и владельцы изделий из этого камня прятали его от лучей дневного светила, выставляя (или надевая) их только ночью.

В Древнем Китае балин ценился как нефрит и яшма, его даже было запрещено иметь простолюдинам. Дарить изделия из балина мог только сам император Поднебесной. Счастливый обладатель такого подарка, получал своеобразную гарантию, что никогда не попадет в немилость.

Даже при смене династий, когда новый правитель изгонял прежних чиновников, человеку достаточно было показать подарки из балина прежнего господина, и он избегал унизительной отставки.

Ценился этот камень и в Японии. Из него делали нэцке, ритуальные фигурки, различные украшения.
_
Почему же балин пользовался таким уважением?_

Знатоки уверяют, что он притягивает к своему владельцу финансовую удачу, благополучие, милость высокопоставленных лиц, наделяет своего хозяина мудростью, помогает предвидеть мошенничество со стороны партнера, даже предупреждает о нападении грабителей.

*Астрологи рекомендуют с осторожностью носить изделия из балина* людям, рожденным под знаками Рака, Скорпиона, Рыбы, Весов, Водолея, Близнецов.

Овну, Льву и Стрельцу иметь этот камень опасно. Огненные знаки раздражают балин своей импульсивностью и несдержанностью, и он, как и под воздействием солнечных лучей, в руках этих людей изменит окраску и потеряет свои магические свойства.

Балин считается камнем родившихся под знаком Козерога

----------


## junglim

Кто хочет заработать, делайте ставки:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

